# Anyone else glad they've left it till now to have their baby?



## palange

I'll be one month short of 36 when my LO arrives. I'm so glad I've left it till now to have a LO. Anyone else feel this way?

I'm so ready for my baby. I don't feel that I'll every look back and think 'i wish i did this before my baby etc etc....' I can't wait. I know it'll be a challenge but I'm sooooooooooo up for it

:thumbup:
xx


----------



## creatingpeace

I am 40 and some days I wish I had it a lil earlier as this has been so amazing I maybe would have had two! But I think due to leaving it this long I will have one! However, I have lived a great life, had many experiences I would not have had with a babes. So I essence I am happy!


----------



## BabyGirl999

My mum had her fifth child at 45!


----------



## Mary Jo

I was 4 months short of 36 when my son was born, and have to say I felt really similar. I mean, sure there's things I havent done yet that I hope to do in the future, but I've had a career (and it didn't make me happy, I regard it as a job not a career now), I've travelled (there's always more places to go to but I look forward to going as a family now) and most importantly I've made a lot of mistakes and learnt a lot of lessons. 10 years ago I was a mess, and in no way capable of bringing another human being into the world and doing right by that person. I was single, depressed, miserable, I needed help and I didn't know how to ask. things got really awful around the time that I turned 30, but from there the only way was up, and I got through, put my life back together. met my husband when I was 32, we had a few rocky years but knew we'd stay together, and we planned our family. by this time I'd convinced myself that my unhealthy lifestyle for the previous 20 years would have taken so harsh a toll that I'd not be able to conceive, but I was wrong, and we did. I could not be more grateful nor more appreciative of everything. I feel like the luckiest person in the world for having my beautiful son, he lights up my life, and now we're to be blessed with another. it's astounding to me how things have changed. if I have any regrets it's that I wasn't ready for children or capable of being the sort of mother I hope to be when I was younger, just so if we decided we wanted more children we'd have time. but I know I am a much more patient and less selfish person now, so overall I am glad things worked out this way.

it's always going to be a challenge, no matter your age, but I think when you've waited and you wondered if it'd ever happen, you're more prepared to deal with the hard times and appreciative of *everything*, good and bad. :)


----------



## hellywelly

Hello, I am 37 and will be 38 when my bubba comes into the world. Me and hubby are so glad that we are expecting and also the fact that we have left it this long - reason being: we have been on many trips and travelled, I have concentrated on my career so will always have work in the future but most of all we feel like we are mentally prepared to bring a precious one into the world and feel we are now more balanced human beings than when we were in our twenties. The only one thing that I do think about being pregnant at this age is all he higher risks involved - but then the higher risks can come at any age xxxxxx


----------



## K123

I'm very happy that I'm going to be a first time Mum at 35. I didn't meet my husband until I was 30, and it's been nice to have time to get to know each other properly before starting a family. And it's good to now be in a financial position where we have working part time, or even stopping work are realities for me. Had I had a baby in my 20s I would have ended up being a financially struggling, full time working single Mum - this way works much better for me.


----------



## tinaanddan

I never thought I would be "Mother Material" until I found out I was expecting at 41 years old. I have traveled and worked hard for the majority of my life. I can look back and say I really enjoyed all the vacations that I was fortunate enough to take and friends that I've come into contact with along the way . Although I am a nervous reck right now, I am so glad I waited to move on to the next chapter in my life. I don't think I've ever been happier than what I am now.


----------



## hellywelly

Tina - you are a mirror image of me - exactly the same thinking xxxx


----------



## hippylittlej

hellywelly summed it up for me. We have both travelled, have good jobs our own home and now is a great time for us to have kids. I am 38 and my hubby is only 30, but we have had our fun and both want this more than anything now. I do think that I had more energy when I was younger but that is about it.


----------



## EvAmArIe

BabyGirl999 said:


> My mum had her fifth child at 45!

My mum had her 4th in her late 40's too. I must admit I had my last baby quite late and actually am far more chilled this time around. Not sure if thats because of my age or experience.

Congrats BTW. 

:happydance:


----------



## Amberyll23

For me personally, I am glad that DH and I waited until our 30s to start trying for a family. We were married at ages 21/22 respectively and have had 15 wonderful years of marriage together where we have pursued our careers, matured our love for one another, and built up a stable home and lifestyle that we believe is perfect to raise a family. Even though our TTC journey was a little longer and emotional than we thought it would be for our first child (2 years and a loss :cry:), I think our life choices were perfect for us. If we had tried for a family right after we were married, we would have struggled financially (and money issues can add so much stress to a marriage). 

I also think that, being a bit older, I have a lot more patience with children than I would have had in my 20s. 

I know everyone is different, and there are so many wonderful mommies who are fortunate enough to start their families sooner than we did, I just think for me, and for us, we made the right decision.


----------



## seoj

I feel EXACTLY the same... I just know it worked out this way for a good reason. I feel totally ready... mentally, financially and physically! I can't say I would have felt the same in my 20's! lol. I'll be just about 38 when my first LO arrives... and I SO look forward to it! Kinda funny... cause not once have I had any freak outs since I found out. Took me a bit to believe it was actually true as we'd been TTC for so long... lol... but I'm READY!!!! 

I'm sure I'll have some struggles, don't get me wrong... I know this is going to be the most challenging but wonderful experience :)


----------



## robinator

Yeah. I had a career as a pilot which would never had happened if I'd had a child, as I was gone all the time. But that career is now done and I have no desire to ever return to it. Also, I didn't meet my husband until a couple of years ago, so it wouldn't have worked out anyway.


----------



## vermeil

My little guy is a year old now, but yes I`m also glad I waited. Sure if I had met my wonderful husband before 34 perhaps I would have had him sooner. But I`ve travelled, I have a great career and I`m totally in love with this mommy business now ;) I had our son at 38, dad was 28. We`re hoping for another. On another note the pregnancy was difficult and I ended up giving birth 13 weeks early, to a super preemie who spent 100+ days in intensive care. It was nightmarish at the time but fast forward a year and our son is doing great. BTW the complications were due to an existing medical condition, not age :thumbup:


----------



## chinasoap

I'm 36 and will be 37 when my baby is born. I'm due on January 1st, 2012. I'm SO glad that I waiting until now because I finally have a really stable life -- a stable relationship, a solid sense of myself, a successful career behind me (or ahead of me, but I won't have the feeling that my kid will be stopping me from succeeding cuz I already feel I have succeeded), and I just know that this is the time for me to take this step. I don't have any regrets about waiting in the least!


----------



## Mizze

Well you ladies seem to have all the reasons down - I was 38 having my baby and am glad I waited. I would have been 36 having my first but we had two mmc's - my only regret is that if Id had the baby at 36 then i would definately have had another one - now DH and I arent so sure BUT I know for certain that waiting until mid-late 30's for me (and him) was the right choice. Didnt meet him till I was 32 for a start and am glad I didnt have a child before having one with him. Also we have done the going out partying thing - its nice now to do the family thing. Our baby is our world and we are VERY happy for it to be so. I have a good job and we are stable financially, yes its tiring and yes its probably a little easier if you are 22 than 38 in that respect but apart from that Id choose this age rather than that age for me personally everytime - I wasnt ready 15-10 yrs ago and wouldnt have made a good Mum- im ready now and winkwink:) make a great one! :)

Mizze xx


----------



## Seity

Yes, absolutely. I wouldn't have it any other way. We waited a year after we got married before trying and knew that it was right for us. I had a good job. My OH was going to be able to stay home full time and care for our child while I worked. I can't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## Patti Cakes

I had my 1st born at 31 years and hubby and I were married for 10 years before she was born. Now we are expecting #2 and I will be 37 when this one is born. Ideally I would have probably opted to have #2 before I was 35 but it didn't happen this way. Having said that though, there are many many things I like about being an older mom. We are WAY more financially stable then we were at say, 25. We had A LOT of time together as a married couple and I feel our marriage is very strong because of it. There are indeed a lot of pro's! A con would be I wish I had the energy level I had in my early 20's. But that's why there's caffeine, right? ;)


----------



## glaciergirl

This thread makes for interesting reading! Lots of ladies that have had great, rewarding careers and then decided when time was right.

Me too. I met my OH at University when we were 18, we got married 3 years ago and now I am 36 and expecting my first baby. So glad I waited until now - I did my Ph.D., worked in US for 5 years, came back to UK for the most incredible job and last year was nominated to attend the Royal Garden Party in recognition of what I do in my job! I feel like I have really reached such a high point in my career, that I am ready to take that year off and enjoy my baby. We're only having one baby, but we're going to love and cherish it so much!


----------



## ellie27

Oh yes we are glad we waited to have children.

I never ever thought of children/babies when I was in my 20's - I was too busy career-wise and too busy enjoying myself at weekends.

Me and OH met when we were 27.

We both have well-paid jobs, cars, nice house etc.

If I had children early on, then I dont think we would be in such a financial position as we are, would have been a struggle.

This is our 2nd baby, will arrive when I am 35. We do plan on more....:flower:


----------



## Ruth2307

Sometimes I feel as if it would have been better to have started earlier but the bottom line is that I was never in a position to do so, so I try not to look back. However, I have had immense fun in the 15 years that I have waited and cannot say for one minute that I have missed out. I have had a rich and fulfilling life and have never denied myself anything. 

I always tell myself that I will tell my son or daughter that I waited until I had something valuable to share with them before I had him/her: life experience. I hope that he/she will think that he/she has a cool, adventurous, knowledgable and fun mum who's lived a bit even if she is a bit 'old'! :haha:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> I always tell myself that I will tell my son or daughter that I waited until I had something valuable to share with them before I had him/her: life experience. I hope that he/she will think that he/she has a cool, adventurous, knowledgable and fun mum who's lived a bit even if she is a bit 'old'! :haha:

awww this is soooo nice!!!! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## okmomma

DH and I got married when I was 22, he was 24. Both of us were done with college and working on our careers. We had DS when I was 28, he was 30. It was nice to have 6 years just the two of us. I was a working mom, and we still managed to travel and have lots of nice stuff. This time I will be 36 and DH will have just turned 39 when the baby arrives. DS will be 8. I am now a stay at home mom since I lost my job 2.5 years ago. We are in our dream house. DS will be old enough to help with the baby. I am much more relaxed this time, maybe because I am older or because I know what to expect. The biggest difference will be staying home with the baby. I would love to work part time, but the cost of daycare doesn't make it worth it to work. I am so glad we waited to have #2, even though it wasn't 100% planned. Maybe 50-75% planned. :)


----------



## ASBO_ALI

definately!! ive gained invaluable work experience and excellent certifications in the IT industry, ive done the girls holidays, also managed to travel the world on my own... i wouldnt change a thing... i was ready to be a mum at this time of life!! I doubt i would have achieved any of that if id had a baby at 18! xx


----------



## Jellybean0k

Nope, not me, however, we didn't actually wait this long to get pregnant, we've been trying for years, and then last year, decided that 40's were a time for us, and I would get sterilised this year - how wrong we were


----------



## DressageDiva

Yes I feel im much more settled now, more mature, more ready to be less selfish.
I feel iv achived all i wnated to career wise, had a nice car, house, been married 5 years, it was perfect timing :)


----------



## ahbon

Don't regret a thing of my life, good jobs, living abroad, partying like mad...... all I ever wanted was to get married and have a family but when that didn't happen I lived :) Now I'm ready to settle and focus on my family :) x


----------



## eva2010

me! I'm 35 and don't think I would have felt ready before now to become a mum :) I realised I was changing my outlook in my late 20s/early thirties when I couldn't decide on a place to go travelling because I'd been to all the places I'd wanted to when I was younger and instead of going out partying I preferred to take my niece or nephew out for the day without a stinking hangover. 

I became a mature student at 32 doing a course that now let's me work from home so when it is time to go back to work I won't be struggling to build a career like I would have been a few years ago. That aside I still do get moments when I'm worried I'll find it difficult adjusting to being a mum because I've spent so long just looking after myself but I'm sure that some of my life experience will kick in and I'll be fine!
xx


----------



## Fallen Angel

Excellent thread :)

I think this is the perfect time for my and my DH. He was my first love at 18 then we went our separate ways, I got married to a fuckwit of a man and never at any point over the years wanted kids, no way hosay!! Just shows you when you're with the wrong person, you know in your heart - you just need your head to catch up!! :rofl: 

Left the fuckwit and reunited with my DH 3 years ago and got married one year ago and this is just the icing on the cake for us. :cloud9:

My heart has always been his and I guess deep down I knew I wouldn't ever have anyone else's children.

I'll also be 36 when Banana comes along and DH 39, but we're hoping to have another almost straight away.

I've had good and bad life experiences, worked hard and played hard, lived in NZ and I've built up a career and our own businesses over the last couple of years and I just hope from all I've experienced I can provide our family with as much love and guidance as possible in the world. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## tequila

What a lovely thread. Im 36 weeks and will turn 36 a week before my due date. OH is the same age and we often bemoan the fact that we have left it quite late.

Reading all your comments has made me realise that we are in a much better position now than we would have been.

OH and I met 6 years ago, married 5 years ago and have been busy ever since. I didnt want kids before I met him, but once we were together I knew I did want them, but we kept putting it off - mainly due to my career, which was all over the place, but is now settled.

The bottom line is Im healthier now than I was 10 years ago. My career is steady and it doesnt define me anymore (as someone else said, its a job now) I know what I want in life (my family) and we have sufficient funds to buy what we need *but the common sense to know what I dont really need to buy - and not to buy things based on appearance*

Im also in a much better position to take some time off unpaid, and know that we can survive and that if we cant afford the best and trendiest clothes then it doesnt matter.
Im sure that 10 years ago I wouldnt have wanted to buy second hand, but Ive hardly bought anything new at all!


----------



## Milliroo

Definatley! I wasn't ready before - was with loser guys or single too which isn't ideal for starting a family! Took a year out to go travelling, came home met my Husband and the time was finally right. I feel very lucky to have a little boy already (13 months old), and am now pregnant with our second. I was a few months from 36 with my first, and will be 37 years old when our next little one is born. May like to try for a third in the future - will have to see! (will see how challenging have 2 under 2 is first maybe!) Feel very lucky to be slightly older and able to concieve fine. Very excited to be having another!


----------



## sammy1205

There is NO way I was ready in my 20's. I spent the better part of those years partying, having fun. I was in a long term relationship with my ex, he wanted kids, I didn't. We we were engaged for like 7 years. LMAO. Apparently something in me KNEW he was not the right person.
I met my DH and found out I was pregnant with DD on our 1st anniversery of our first date. Now we have another coming in Feb 2012.
My life is more the homebody type now and it is no big deal, where I feel it would''ve been in my 20's I always wanted to be out and such. I for one am so glad I waited.


----------

